# Who to call in case of a tank emergency?



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

hello Forum.

This is more planning for the future in case of something unpredictable should happened to my tank.

Could you recommend someone that's very reliable and would come by on short notice? Of course, they would have to be knowledgeable in marine tanks/setups.

It's always good to have a backup...

Thanks.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

You need a group of friends who share your love for the hobby as well as a love of beer and pizza. 

Get started by coming to Alt's BBQ in May 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

50seven said:


> You need a group of friends who share your love for the hobby as well as a love of beer and pizza.
> 
> Get started by coming to Alt's BBQ in May
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Agree with 57!!!

PEWPEW!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Joining MAST will get you networked with people as well.

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Hahahahaaaaaa!!! J_T has to slum it with his Win8 phone 
no-mo tap-a-talk 

And that's what friends are all about in this hobby


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I love having my office doc's, and excel sheets handy on my phone  besides, you only just got a smart phone, you don't get to make fun of them yet! I still can get to the forums on my phone 



altcharacter said:


> Hahahahaaaaaa!!! J_T has to slum it with his Win8 phone
> no-mo tap-a-talk
> 
> And that's what friends are all about in this hobby


Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

My phone isn't so smart. It auto-corrects in german sometimes


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> My phone isn't so smart. It auto-corrects in german sometimes


At least you don't have an iPhone that autocorrects in dirty talk... 

http://www.damnyouautocorrect.com/category/best-of-dyac/


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

windows phones are the original smart phones. I was running them 7 or 8 years ago and will seriously consider it for my next phone.... I say that without having a clue what they are like now


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

goldfish said:


> hello Forum.
> 
> This is more planning for the future in case of something unpredictable should happened to my tank.
> 
> ...


I agree. I offer an emergency service although I'm to far away. I also agree with what the other told you but I'd still have the phone number(s) of someone that offers a professional emerg service. Friends are cool but it is not always that easy to get them to come over at 4 am on a cold winter night. For guys like me all it takes is a phone call and I'm there.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

> For guys like me all it takes is a phone call and a creditcard/cash and I'm there.


Edited for accuracy . 
Its easy to get up and across town at 4am when someone starts waving enough cash...

I would suggest you check in with your insurance company, make sure your policy will cover it, and if not purchase additional coverage.


----------

